# July 2005 2ww ~ Part One



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

New home everyone.......huge amount of luck to you all  

jess p 28 Jun  
danlau 28 Jun 
Shaz W 28 Jun 
Karen-C 28 Jun 
Treaco 29 Jun 
Louise W 29 Jun 
Sasha B 30 Jun 
sailorgirl 1 Jul 
fitou 1 Jul 
dierdre 1 Jul 
struthie 1 Jul 
Sunny24 1 Jul 
ellepotter 2 Jul 
Wanda 6 Jul 
daycj 6 Jul 
sweetielol 7 Jul 
Hope2 7 Jul 
Gab 7 Jul 
AnnaH 7 Jul
beezee 7 Jul 
ALEX4702 8 Jul 
librarychick 8 Jul 
Aliday 8 Jul 
MrsG 8 Jul 
keza25 8 Jul 
susieB 8 Jul 
marysol 9 Jul 
Beemer 10 Jul 
sambez 11 Jul 
pancake 11 Jul
alli 11 Jul
Milktray 11 Jul
Pen07 11 Jul
MICHELLEM2517 12 Jul
Jillypops 13 Jul
absfabs 13 Jul 
tulip1 13 Jul
6898helen 14 Jul
JJR 14 Jul
filo 15 Jul
Tikki 15 Jul
Reb  15 Jul
Dakin 15 Jul
The Lady 16 Jul
misty 16 Jul
kristina 17 Jul
willswendy 18 Jul
isa 18 Jul
OJ 18 Jul
Clare1 18 Jul
fiwi 19 Jul
Rainy Day 20 Jul
joe71 22 Jul

Love, luck and babydust everyone,

Much love, Lizzy xxxxx


----------



## sambez (Jul 26, 2004)

wanda please don't lose hope you got a faint positive it could be faint because its too early do it again on thursday keeping my fingers crossed for you hun


love


Sam
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hey all.......hope everyone's ok  Big thanks to Jayne for looking after the list for me.........had a fab time in Ibiza 

Huge congratulations to all the BFP's......Karen, Shaz, Louise, Dan and Laura, Treaco and Fitou.....wonderful news for you all.

Welcome to all the newbies to the list.....hope your 2ww is going ok and much, much luck to you all    

Sunny, Kaz, Sal, Struthie, Dierdre, and Sasha........i can only send you huge hugs and much love 

Need to go crash out now as we only got in at 5 this morning!!!

Keep well eveyone and all the babydust in the world, Lizzy xxx


----------



## Aliday (Oct 21, 2004)

Morning girls

sending      to Wanda,don't give up hope yet  

How's everyone else this morning?
Looks like everyone had a bad day yesterday
I feel better today, still feel as if af is on way , with lots of cm ,sorry if tmi.
I feel calmer I suppose , hope everyone else is also feeling better today.
      
will speak later
Ali


----------



## daycj (May 11, 2004)

Hi everyone. Firstly congratulations to all you ladies who got a BFP.  

Special hello to Wanda.  We were both due to test on Wed 6th and like you Wanda I have spent an awful weekend.  Started to bleed on Saturday night and it's slowly getting worse.  Having been through this twice before I just know that I'm on for a BFN no again on Wednesday morning.  Had a very tearful day yesterday and even threw all my Tesco shopping around the kitchen in a rage.  It just feels so unfair.  I spent a lot of time raging about how all these scumbags just have kids and don't look after them.  I'm sure you all know how it is.  

Then, I log on here and I see the really good people who have had great results and it restores my faith in it again.  

I'm in a terrible state of mind at the moment.  I look like a frog and my poor DP just doesn't know what to do with me.  The worst bit is telling everyone that it hasn't work AGAIN.  At the moment I am avoiding all phone calls.  

Wishing all those of you who got a BFP a happy and healthy pregancy.  I'll keep checking in to see how you are doing.  Those of you testing shortly.......best of luck.  

xxxx


----------



## Tikki (Mar 30, 2005)

hi,

just completed first ICSI and testing on the 15th, can i join the thread please,

tikki. xx


----------



## Wanda (Aug 5, 2004)

Hi Everyone

Firstly , thank you to everyone for all your positive thoughts and wishes . 

Went to bed last night praying for a miracle but when I woke up the bleed was still there  ..It is quite heavy now and it is fresh red ( sorry if tmi).  
I called the clinic this morning The nurse said that she is  99.999 % that it is over for us .  We have to have blood tests done on wednesday still , as they have to officially 'close ' this cycle before we can move on .. 
If it had been a slight brown spotting it may have been ok , as that can be a good sign .

I feel totally exhausted from all the tears yesterday but have made myself come in to work today to keep my mind occupied ..I keep feeling like I am going to cry with that burning sensation in my throat and eyes ..  

Me and dp have taken the day off work on Wednesday ( as we hoped we were going to be celebrating ) . so after the blood tests we are going to go shopping and lunching to treat ourselves to something .. I know its not the same but , hey, after the way we have lived since all this we need to ' chill out ' a bit !! ..

We are not sure where we go from here or how long we have to wait again but will find our more on  Wednesday . 

Good luck to all of you still on the 2ww .,,Lets hope you get many BFP'S ..

Daycj -   Oh I so know how you feel .. I feel angry , upset , its not fair , you name it and I am feeling it .. Are you having a full bleed  , fingers crossed that 
it may still be ok for you .. Let me know how you are getting on ...

To the ' TRIO ' -  Sorry the quartet has now become a trio ..  . Keep going girls , will be thinking of you and sending you    ... ..I will still be popping in this site to see how you are all doing ..

Will pop back later

Love
Wanda
x x x


----------



## Hope2 (Feb 22, 2005)

Wanda & Daycj - sending you loads of love.  I so know what you're going through as it happened to me last time.  Hope you have the strength to carry on.  I feel awful today like AF is coming - not holding out much hope to be honest.



Love to you both
Hope2
xxx


----------



## susieB (Apr 30, 2005)

hi  to everyone especially my testing buddies on the 8th of july.

ALEX4702    
librarychick      
Aliday            
MrsG              
keza25            

I would love if you would reply and tell me how you are feeling - what symptoms you are getting etc.
I literally cant think of anything else and think friday will never come.
I have bad lower back pain and dragging pain in my abdomen -all the signs that AF is on the way.
my boobs are very sore which i do see as a good sign - usually this soreness goes about 4 days b4 AF arrives - the times i did get pregnant - this soreness stays right up to AF due date. Please Please write and tell me how you all feel.
BAby dust to us all
Sooze


----------



## sweetielol (Feb 14, 2004)

hi girls,

af def on way going to continue with cyclogest and if worse by weds will test just to get it out of the way and move on, starting to get only a tad of fresh blood but enough for me to think negative, back is really quite uncomfortable as it gets when af on way.

take care all and rest

mel xx


----------



## Aliday (Oct 21, 2004)

So Sorry Wanda and daycj   

mel ,it aint over yet til that big boned lady sings   

susie , symptoms, still slightly bloated, probably from cyclogest. occasional cramps. felt very pmt yesterday but calmer today. Boobs nipples slightly sore, but when I've ha a bfp before didn't have sore boobs then either.
Increased cm and just a feeling of impending af, nothing major but constantly knicker checking , these  2 weeks seem like 2 years
speak son
ali


----------



## marysol (Mar 21, 2005)

Hello everyone,

Wanda and Daycj, really sorry to hear that it looks like the end of this cycle.  But as you said Wanda, you will be back, when you want something so much, you find strength from somewhere to try again.  Make sure you really treat yourself on Wednesday! you deserve it.

I'm feeling a little despondent, i kept getting up all throughout the night, knicker checking and convinced that i was about to come on.  Still nothing though, which is good.  My boobs are a bit sore but not like last week and i'm not even that bloated any more.  Just slowly going crazy.  The clinic told me that i could have a blood test on the 7th or do a urine test on the 9th, the consultant just said do the urine test!  I feel that he hasn't much faith in me either!!!  Any road up, i will try and remain   and try and keep the evil  at bay.

Loads of love and luck to everyone testing soon, 
marysol
xxxxxx


----------



## Hope2 (Feb 22, 2005)

Hi girls,

Susie - I'm testing the day before you (7th).  I've currently got sore boobs and not much else. Few niggles here and there, but no big pains.  Feel very tetchy and irritable - just like I do when AF is on the way!! Really hope not, but not long to wait now!
Marysol - good luck for testing! Try and stay positive - (easier said than done, hey!)
Mel - fingers crossed hon - you never know, a bit of bleeding can be a good sign! Lets hope so.
Ali -hope you're okay, fingers crossed for you too.

Good luck to everyone else & loads of love to those of you feeling down!
Love
Hope2


----------



## keza25 (May 19, 2005)

Hi Suzie b,

Well my symptoms are really sore boobs, have had alot of backache for about 4 days. I'm sure AF is coming which is making me feel really depressed. I'm fed up keep going to the hospital for scans and these 2ww is really dragging.!!!!!!
Sorry i think I'm going crazy  

Suzie are you going to the hospital for blood test or are you doing a home test?


I wish everyone all the luck in the world and hope all our dreams come true


----------



## susieB (Apr 30, 2005)

hi all

im going to do a home test then i have to phone to get my prescription for more clomid...... we all seem to have sore boobs but i also have all the classic signs that AF is on the way.
Feel certain its over for me
Love to us all
s


----------



## 6898helen (Jun 28, 2005)

Hello girls,

    Bugger,i feel like pants today ! Bit low and so nervous of what will happen over the next few days. Got the odd tummy cramp but not too bad, breasts are sore/quite hot and tender (sorry TMI) and it's all sending me a bit   .

    Reading through, it seems like most of us go through the same but my testing day feels like a lifetime away.

    Sorry for rambling, just feeling sorry for myself- DH is away working all week and i've been pottering around the house doing all those little jobs that we've put off for ages, driving myself bonkers.

      It's hard because if you let your guard down for just a second then you slip into that dream where you're there, pregnant and planning your new future with your baby. I had a daydream today about me, DH and the bump- god this plays havoc with my sanity.

      I am truly sorry to keep on and i don't mean to put anyone else on a downer but just needed to get it off my chest-it's sore enough  

      Well i hope everyone is getting on ok- good luck to everyone testing soon and massive   and  to all with BFN's

Thanx for listening/reading....oh you know what i mean

Helen x


----------



## librarychick (Jan 18, 2005)

Hi girls

I'm supposed to be testing on July 8th, but DH is away until 9th, so will have to wait until then I think. Not sure if I could cope with negative at home alone!! So an extra day to wait ...   I finished my work contract last week, so am now at home relaxing. Trying to distract myself with reading and watching DVDs.

Susie - I've been feeling a bit bloated, sore boobs (mainly at night), minor pains but not too bad, and lots of acne on my forehead which I think is due to the cyclogest pessaries. A lot of the time I've just felt 'normal' so I'm not sure if that's good or bad!!

Helen - my DH is away with work all week as well, so I know how you feel. I'm really trying not to think much about the result, but it's not easy, is it?!! I hope tomorrow is a good day for you.

Wishing you all the very best
love
Linda


----------



## 6898helen (Jun 28, 2005)

Hey girls,
    Thanks, i feel a bit better already. You're all stars and it makes such a difference knowing this site (with all of you other FF's) is here. You've helped answer so many questions/worries for us and i'm so greatful.

Love, hugs and tons of   for all x

Helen x


----------



## ALEX4702 (Apr 25, 2005)

Hello to all the 8th July girls.......... 
librarychick 
Aliday 
MrsG 
keza25 
SuzieB
i think thats everyone.
has any one had any symptoms/shows etc etc....
i have had nothing if i had to say how i was feeling i would have to say lately i am so tired almost exhausted feeling especially when i first wake up and just after i have finished work which isn't like me ?
i cant even analyze any twinges as i don't have any and as i don't have a natural AF so i cant even predict when that will arrive, sometimes it does sometimes it has to be through medication. i cant even compare how i feel to last month as that was a natural hormone surge and testing date on the 10th -and AF arrived on the 10th pm this time it doesn't feel like AF is on the way but also feels like nothing is going on but had to have pregnyl as i wasn't having a natural surge so don't know if AF will come by herself......... 
has anyone done a test yet just to see........... i did and it was -ve that was yesterday but will have to wait and see what happens
let me know how yous are feeling and i hope you are all OK
not long now
take care 
Paula


----------



## sweetielol (Feb 14, 2004)

hi girls

hope everyone is well just to let you know that bleeding has intensified and have done a test this morning which is negative, not even a faint positive there so I think I can finalise and say it is over, thanks for all your support am going to curl up on sofa and have a good cry, not forgetting to stick a bottle of wine in fridge to chill for tonight, will have to give hosp a call and see what to do now, although discussed with hubby (that means told hubby) that I think I may leave next cycle to next yr I didn't realise how tough this would be

Woke my practice manager up little while ago crying that I wouldnt be in so staying in taking it easy and back to work again tomorrow.

take care all and good luck to those testing this week

Mel xx


----------



## Aliday (Oct 21, 2004)

Morning girls

mel , so sorry   . I feel that we all need time in between cycles and if this tx failed ,will def get off the rollercoaster. will be joining you soon , me thinks in having  .Take care

How's everyone?  Hope2,Keza,Susie,Helen,Linda and Paula

I feel absolutely normal this morning , quite perky, no signs of anything yet, but i suppose getting to tomorrow will be the big test (2weeks after ec).
anyway speak later
cyberhugs to everyone on this blasted 2ww 
ali


----------



## sambez (Jul 26, 2004)

Hi girls 

Wanda  daycj   

Wanda - you are still an honoury member of the quartet hun.


I'm on day 12 of 2ww and don't know what to think at the moment, yesterday i started with a shoulder pain which i usually get a few hours before af so was gutted thinking it was all over, last night i started with a brownish spotting hardly anything, only when i wipe and only sometimes( sorry if its tmi), i often get that for a couple of days, but heavier, a few days before af then it finishes. I never get the spotting and the shoulder pain together.  This morning i woke up feeling sick as well ( i know it would be too early for morning sickness) and after breakfast that went and i started with an indigestion feeling.  

I am so confused i was so positive up to yesterday now i'm all over the place, no af as yet but if the pain in my shoulder is related to it then   will show her ugly mug this morning.  I got sorts of other niggly pains as well which i don't normally get. I am alternating between felling really positive that i haven't come on and feeling that its now over for us.     We don't test until monday, day 18.


love


Sam

xxx


----------



## Wanda (Aug 5, 2004)

Hi All

Sam -  stay positive .. I know its hard .. From what I have read on this site and also from what my clinic said , slight spotting can be a good sign of implantation  .. So fingers crossed for you , I am sure you will be fine ... ...  This 2ww is a bugger for messing with the mind ..One minute you are on a high feeling pleased and then boom it knocks your feeliings all over the place again ...

Mel -  I so feel for you ..I know where you are coming from  . 
I called the clinic and we still have to go for official blood tests tomorrow and then we can book a follow up appointment .. We have not decided yet what to do .  This was our 1st attempt .. Not sure if we are going to try asap or take holiday and chill out and then start again . I am 38 so havent got a lot of time ... Not that I class myself as an old fart but it terms of ivf I am no spring chicken !!!  

I am still confused though as I did  hpt yesterday and today , and it has shown as a faint positive both times , today was stonger than yesterday ?   .
I am under no illusions , with the af i am having there is no way my lickle embies could have stayed imbedded , but it makes me wonder if they were starting to imbed and produce hcg but then the damn AF took over ...  

To all of you on the 2ww stay positive     wishing you lots of 
good luck , hugs and positives ..

 

Pop back later

Love
Wanda
x x


----------



## marysol (Mar 21, 2005)

morning everyone!

Sam, i know where you're coming from, i just don't know what to think.  This morning i woke up and my boobs have completely gone back to normal, no tenderness, nothing, so i'm now convinced i'm gonna come on.  I was very naughty and did a hpt, and it was negative. I'm on day 11, AF due on Sat, and i'm meant to be testing on sat too.  i feel in my heart that it's all over, i feel absolutely no symptoms now whatsoever, only a sense of impending AF.  I really want to remain   though - eternal optimist!

Maybe, in your case, the spotting is a good sign, people have posted before about brown spotting and they turned out to be pg.  check out the last page i think of the "what i wish i had known on my two week wait" or the "pregnancy symptoms" thread. There's a girl there who had quite a lot of brown bleeding and turned out to be pg!

Mel, i'm sorry to hear your latest, look after yourself today.  To all the other girls on the wait, sending you lots of love and loads of luck, speak again soon,
Marysol
xxxxxxx


----------



## tulip1 (Feb 9, 2005)

Hi everyone

I am on my 1st ICSI   and I feel like I am going  , one minute I am optomistic and the next I have this feeling that we could never be that lucky  

I am on day 7 post EC and am desperately looking for signs, daft I know   All I have is v heavy and tender boobs, I guess this is because of the cyclogest   Our official test day is next Weds, but by my calcs my AF would be due on Sun/Mon so am going to really need the   over the weekend!

  to everyone!!

Tulip x


----------



## Gab (May 9, 2005)

Hi Everyone,

Tulip know exactly how you feel.  I am also on 2ww.  Due to test on Thurday and the anticipation is painful.  Keep telling myself to calm down and be positive, but me head won't listen.  Trying to work, but very difficult to keep the concentration.

Good luck for you next week.

Gail


----------



## tulip1 (Feb 9, 2005)

Hi Gab

It's pure torture isn't it?? Do you think you have had any symptoms?

All the best for Thursday  

Tulip


----------



## Wanda (Aug 5, 2004)

Hi  Everyone  ...   

Hope your all ok and bearing up in this damn awful 2ww .. Its the worst part of the whole thing .... 

Well I am still bleeding ..   (3rd day and  very bright red and quite heavy , sorry TMI )....   I did a hpt this morning  ( clear blue ) which showed positive ? ... Trying to ignore that now though as it cant be correct . 
I am going for my ' official ' blood tests at the hossie tomorrow and they will call me about 1ocl with the results , I know its gonna be negative .  

I have the day off work so will not be able to catch up with you all until 
Thursday  ..

Good luck to everyone ..

Catch up with you all on Thursday ....

Love
Wanda
x x x


----------



## Wanda (Aug 5, 2004)

Hi

Me again !!

Forgot to say '' Good luck for all those testing on 06 July ''  

Look forward to seeing some BFP's ..

Byee for Now

Wanda
x x


----------



## sambez (Jul 26, 2004)

good luck for tomorrow hun shame we gotta wait till thurs to hear from u



fingers toes legs everything crossed for you

love

Sam

xx


----------



## sambez (Jul 26, 2004)

sambez said:


> Hi girls
> 
> I'm on day 12 of 2ww and don't know what to think at the moment, yesterday i started with a shoulder pain which i usually get a few hours before af so was gutted thinking it was all over, last night i started with a brownish spotting hardly anything, only when i wipe and only sometimes( sorry if its tmi), i often get that for a couple of days, but heavier, a few days before af then it finishes. I never get the spotting and the shoulder pain together. This morning i woke up feeling sick as well ( i know it would be too early for morning sickness) and after breakfast that went and i started with an indigestion feeling.


forgot to mention my indigestion was trapped wind i've been f**ting and burping like a gooden this afternoon - i'm such a lady.
that seems to have cured it for now lol

love

Sam

XX


----------



## Aliday (Oct 21, 2004)

Hi girls,
seems like its all over for us, 
had some spotting and did a hpt which was -ve.
So thats it ,  

good luck to everyone else testing   
ali


----------



## Wanda (Aug 5, 2004)

Hi  Ali

Sorry to hear your news ...   ...      I am really hoping and praying for you that the test results will change for your official test date . 

I have read that many on here have had spotting and thought it was all over .It may be implantation bleed  , Also the pg result can change from a neg to a positive by the time of your test date .

I am having my official test tomorrow , but i know it a negative ...( I am still having heavy bleeding , sorry if Tmi )  I just want to get tomorrow over and done with ..

Please try and stay positive ..

Thinking of you and sending you   , 

Take care of yourself and try and relax , I know its easier said
than done  ..

Love
Wanda
x x


----------



## marysol (Mar 21, 2005)

Ali,

Your test date is still 3 days away, maybe it's too early to rely on a hpt, and as Wanda said, sometimes spotting is not always bad.  I know you're feeling devastated but here's hoping that things may change from now til friday.

Wanda, i hope tomorrow's ok for you, stranger things have happened, if the hpt said pos. then maybe the blood will too.  The trigger hormone would be well out of your system now, i hope the clilnic can give you good news anyway.  Thinking of you.

I went out today shopping and had my hair cut, tried to act all normal, but still at my wits end!!!  Hope everyone's ok today.

Speak later,
Marysol
xxxxxxx

Lots of luck to all testing tomorrow  

ps, sam, i sympathise with the wind thing, my dp keeps sending me out of the house! I don't blame him either!


----------



## Beemer (Jul 1, 2005)

Aliday said:


> Hi girls,
> seems like its all over for us,
> had some spotting and did a hpt which was -ve.
> So thats it ,
> ...


AWW dont give up hope Ali, it still could be a positive - believe me stranger things have happened.

Wishing us all the biggest luck ever in the entire world.

Kerri xxx


----------



## absfabs (Oct 17, 2004)

hi 
well i have been bleeding today only on day 8 at 7.30 this morning and i just don't know what to do with myself whats the difference between spotting and start of AF, it hasn't been much (none on towel) but plenty when i wipe ranging from dark brown to bright red and i don't have the cramps that i would normally have but a stabbing pain in my left hand side which i have had for a few days now i just feel that if it was AF it would have come on fully by now (which it normally would) or are these pessary's working a wee bit and stopping the blood starting properly i only have one day left of them so we will probally soon find out. 
God i feel s**t

Abby


----------



## Aliday (Oct 21, 2004)

Thanks girls for all the kind words,
spotting the same, but have cried on and off all day , preparing myself for the worst, but still a little piece of me is hoping.
wanda     
for tomorrow a +ve is a +ve ,fingers crossed
ali


----------



## sambez (Jul 26, 2004)

hi Wanda Ali Abby

We are all feeling negative today arn't we think we need a quartet group  



   to u all for test dates 


love

Sam

XX


----------



## susieB (Apr 30, 2005)

Aliday my heart goes out to you - i hope you re ok i will say a prayer..
wanda am following you with hope - let us know asap. you just never know

i am convinced af is on the way as i have very painful lower backpain which for me is the sign that that ***** AF is coming - i am clinging to the fact that my boobs are still tender but that could be the clomid - is tomorrow too early to test?
i feel so upset and hopeless and powerless.
i want my little baby and i want it now - or in 9 months time
love to us all
this is hell
sooze


----------



## Hope2 (Feb 22, 2005)

Evening girls,

Well I'm still hanging in there! Boobs little bit sore, but not as sore as before. No real crampings and feel sick with nerves. I'm so dreading Thurs, I just feel my whole life is on hold.  

Wanda - positive is a positive, surely? Not all bleeding is a bad sign - I really hope and pray that everything is okay for you. x
Ali-its not over yet hon. Honestly, things change and its prob too early to test. Hang in there. x
Sam - I too have been burping like crazy.  It was really embarrassing at work as one slipped out while I was on the phone mid-sentence! Tried to make out that it was phone interference but don't think I got away with it!
Marysol - Good luck with testing. So hope you get BFP - don't lose heart!
Mel - Hope you're okay hon.  Lets hope its not over for you.x

Sorry if I missed anyone testing in the next few days.  GOOD LUCK TO EVERYONE. The torture is nearly over.....
Hope everyone is doing okay on the 2ww - try not to go too insane!!

Lots of love
Hope2
xxxx


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

I am still here !!! Going    

Hope everyone is ok - Please all try and be    

Good luck to everyone for the next few days !!!

Tashja xx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Welcome Tikki, Tulip and Gail.......good to have you here. Much much luck 

Ali ~ will send positive vibes your way,

Wanda ~ well everythings crossed for you tomorrow, a positive is a good good sign.

Huge hugs to everyone......will hope for better days and BFP's

Take care all, Lizzy xxxx


----------



## keza25 (May 19, 2005)

Hi everyone,

Bad news for me last night had brown light bleeding (tmi) & i  cried all night feel really gutted.   
Feel really confused as i did a first  response preg test & i had one really clear line & the other was fainter. Spoke to my clinic this morning and they said it could be spotting but its too early to do a pregnancy test, so i have to wait until Friday (which seems like a lifetime away).So i don't know whether its worked or not?
Has anyone got a positive pregnancy out of this at all??

many thanks for reading this

keza25


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hi Keza.....lots of ladies have had the brown bleeding and gone on to have BFP's and you have a faint line too.....that has to be a good sign. Really hope these last few days go quickly for you......loads of luck and positive vibes hun,

Lizzy xxx


----------



## Gab (May 9, 2005)

Hi to everyone,

Good luck for all those testing today.

Tulip - no major symptoms.  Tummy feels very odd, but think that is just the progesterone pessary's.  Just can't wait for tomorrow, as still holding at the moment.

Take care,

Gail


----------



## Smurfs (Oct 19, 2004)

Hi Girls

Thinking of you all while on your 2WW.  Good luck to all the girls who are due to test.

Wanda - Thinking of you, hope to hear from you soon.

Take care    

Shaz xxx


----------



## karen u (May 19, 2002)

To all those who are getting spotting before test date,

Please dont give up hope. I had the same on my 4th ICSI try and was convinced it was all over. I did tests, getting feint +ives but thinking they must be wrong as i was still bleeding....my son will be 2 in 4 weeks time, so i am living proof that this isnt always a bad sign.

Karen


----------



## Treaco (Mar 10, 2005)

Hi Girls

Thinking of you all on the 2ww and hoping you all get BFP's.

Wanda hope you get on ok today.

All those with spotting, as the others have said, it's not always a bad thing so hang in there.

Sending you all             

Love Michelle xxx


----------



## susieB (Apr 30, 2005)

hi all

well it is all over for us. got the witch about 20mins ago - with all the symptoms etc.
i kinda knew anyway. oh well maybe next month................feel so empty 
love and good luck to you all
s


----------



## Rainy Day (May 22, 2004)

Can I join?

I had one embie transferred today.  Two of my five were successfully defrosted, but just before ET one of the two degenerated and it was too late to start another defrost.

Have no idea what my chances are, but I was told to keep positive as the one that was put back was a grade I-II good four cell.

Not sure how I feel at this stage.  Testing 20th July.

Good luck to those who are nearly at the end of the dreaded 2ww.


----------



## Hope2 (Feb 22, 2005)

Hi girls,

I test tomorrow, but I did a sneaky test this morning (day 12) to prepare myself for the bad news and there was a faint line.  Could not (and still don't) believe it!  My DH said i must not get too excited until test day tomorrow am.  Feels very surreal that I may be pg, but will have to hang on until tomorrow.
Will keep you posted. Fingers crossed!!  I have heard somewhere that you can have a +ve one day and then a -ve.  Is this true? Trying not to get my hopes up, but its v hard!

GOOD LUCK TO EVERYONE! Especially those testing tomorrow or Friday.
Love
Hope2
xxxxx


----------



## willswendy (Aug 17, 2004)

Good luck everybody

Just wanted to say Hi, im only day 2, so still got a long way to go yet

Lots of 

Wendyxx


----------



## absfabs (Oct 17, 2004)

hi there just thought i would pop in and let you know that i am still bleeding but very light, phoned the hospital today and they said that it was to late for an implantation bleed and i will probally bleed more when i finish the pessary's which is tonight i still have to test next Wednesday as there is still a very small chance it has worked. so they didn't make me feel any better but it was what i was thinking so at least they are telling me the truth. 
well i will just have to wait and see what tomorrow brings. 
hello to the quartet we aren't doing very well are we, and hello to everybody else

Abby


----------



## ALEX4702 (Apr 25, 2005)

suzieB so sorry to hear your news  and Aliday how are you getting on ?? i have a bad feeling for the 8th July buddies at the moment i am -ve absolutely nothing going on infact if i get a +ve on Friday you would have to pick me up off the floor i am that sure i will be doing it all again next month !!!
Wanda hope your dream came true today having an AF bleed and showing slight +ve must have been messing with your head 
for all those who are testing in the next few days good luck
for all those that have had a -ve month 
and for all those whose dreams have come true 
  congratulations  
Hope2 hope your test goes well tomorrow looking pretty good so far good luck !!


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Welcome Wendy and Rainy Day   Hope the 2ww goes as smoothly as it can for you......good luck!!

Susie ~ i'm really sorry......i hope your dream comes true soon hun. Big hugs 

Any news from Wanda......hope you got good news 

Hope ~ everything crossed......looking good for you 

Good luck to all testing tomorrow   

Much love, Lizzy xxxx


----------



## Reb (Mar 27, 2004)

Hi girls, can I join you,

I had 2 embryos transferred today and I test on the 15th. 

Good luck to everyone   



Love

Becca
x


----------



## sweetielol (Feb 14, 2004)

morning girls, tested agin as test day for me and have got  a bfn as thought, goodluck to all those waiting to test, hope2 seems you may be one of the lucky ones good luck on your testing day  

take care mel xx


----------



## fitou (Jan 7, 2005)

Sweetielol - sending a big hug. 

Fitou


----------



## Milktray (Jun 12, 2005)

Sweetielol - so sorry hun.

I have 4 days to go until test date (I got my date wrong I am due to test on the 11th not the 12th!!).

Feeling as though is hasn't worked now though, am having quite bad AF feelings on and off since last night.  Hoping that they are just from the progynova or cyclogest....

Good luck to everyone else on this awful 2WW!!

T x


----------



## pancake (Apr 22, 2003)

Hi

I test on the 11th as well, although I think af is coming today as I had some light brown cm. It can't be implantation as it is too late for that now. Haven't gone into work today as I feel to down. I just feel so empty and know that it hasn't worked.

Good luck to everyone else.

Heidi


----------



## Aliday (Oct 21, 2004)

Morning girls
Not a good day on here today.   just arrived
Oh well , knew it was coming, relieved in a way.Stll have 3 frosties so may do FET next? But have used up all our savings now 
Good luck to those left to test

 to all the other bfn
ali


----------



## Wanda (Aug 5, 2004)

Hi Girls

So sorry to hear of all the negative news on here ...Please stay positive  , you never know what may happen ..

I had bleeding sun / mon / tues and went for my hospital blood tests yesterday ..  Guess What ...drum roll....

Its a    ....Me and dp were in shock all day yesterday .. Dp made me call the hospital back twice to re check ...  

We had resigned ourselves to a negative .. So a miracle must have happened .!
6 week scan on  21 July  ...  Wow still cant believe it  . 

Stay positive everyone ...    it can happen  ....

Love
Wanda
x x x x


----------



## pancake (Apr 22, 2003)

Hi Wanda

That's absolutley fantastic - well done. I have been reading all your other messages over the past few days and was hoping that it would work out OK for you.

Best wishes for the forthcoming months.

Heidi


----------



## baby whisper (Sep 22, 2004)

hi Wanda

that is fantastic news congratulations to you I'm so pleased for you wishing you a healthy pregnancy ahead 
                                          love baby wisper


----------



## Reb (Mar 27, 2004)

Wanda, that's fantastic news.  I'm thrilled for you and DP.  Well done.  It's must be such a shock after your scare...just shows you...you never know until test day  

Love

Becca
x


----------



## Reb (Mar 27, 2004)

Ali and Mel, sorry about your BFNs, it's not easy is it.  I wish I could make it better for you both  .  Look after yourselves and take care.

Love

Becca
x


----------



## keza25 (May 19, 2005)

congratulations Wanda on your fantastic news     

Sorry to everyone that has had bad news over the last couple of days 

I'm testing tommorrow, really nervous as i still have brownish bleeding (very lightly)
(sorry if tmi)  

Wanda's story does give me a little hope so i will have to see

keza25  x x


----------



## sambez (Jul 26, 2004)

good morning girlies


Wanda that is fantastic news i'm so pleased for u gives me hope 

Ali -   So sorry hun  

Abbie - fingers crossed


welcome to the rollercoaster to all the new ladies

I'm still brown spotting, af pains gone so now even more confused than ever.
So rang hospital they want me to do my test early either today or tomorrow i'm so scared want to do it now but i don't need a wee arghhhhhh.
i'll let you know.

good luck to everyone 



love

Sam

Xxx


----------



## Hope2 (Feb 22, 2005)

Hi girls,

I'm in total shock - we got a     today.  We are so thrilled as we thought it would never happened for us! Me & DH can't stop smiling!
It was a slim chance really, we've only ever had 2 eggs fertilise (loads of immature eggs)  and this time they were only 2 cells - miracles do happen.  So please keep    and never lose faith!  We've got a scan on 27 July to see how many (!!) and to see a heartbeat.

Loads of love to all of you who got BFN (especially Mel & Ali) - hang in there & keep strong, I know its soooo hard. Your dreams will come true. xxxxxx

I don't know if it made a difference but I did acupuncture this time and drank loads of milk during stimms & pineapple juice during 2ww!!  I didn't do that the last 2 times.  Who knows

Wanda - CONGRATULATIONS - on cloud nine?? Fantastic news, what a rollercoaster!  Love to you xx

GOOD Luck to Keza25, Sam & Alex and anyone testing v soon. (sorry if I've forgotten anyone)

Load of love
Hope2
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Dakin (May 24, 2005)

Hi there!

Fabulous to hear some lovely   results. Congratulations!!!!!

To all those with a  a huge . Send you all my love. 

I'm testing on Friday 15th! Had symptoms on day 4 but not really anything since then, day 6 now. Isn't it amazing how we worry over symptoms and non existant symptoms! Madness.

Luck and fairydust to all.  

Dakin xx


----------



## Wanda (Aug 5, 2004)

HI All

Hope2    --  Congratulations on your positive  , thats great news ... Like me you had a rough few days before testing , me and dp had totally convinced ourselves it hadnt worked .  I have my 6 week scan on  21  July ,  it sounds so werid to hear myself say that .!! 

To everyone else on the 2ww stay positive . miracles can happen  ...   ...

To my quartet ...  Ali    .. So sorry for you

Sam and Abbie    .  Thinking of you and have everything crossed for you ...

Love
Wanda
x x x


----------



## fitou (Jan 7, 2005)

Wanda and Hope that's brilliant news    , I'm really pleased for you both.  

Ali and Mel, I'm really sorry


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

*hiya girls

Just popping by to say  Wanda and Hope thats absolutely brilliant news

Sam  for the test got everything crossed for you honey   

Ali and Mel so sorry to hear about both of ur   for both of u and ur dh's

TO all the ladies on 

Wishing u lots of luck  and 

Emilyxx*


----------



## keza25 (May 19, 2005)

Hi,

I have just started to bleed (red) now , feel like it's all over for us. 
Just thought I'll have a moan!!
The    has arrived and god do i hate her!!!!!!!!


KEZA25


----------



## willswendy (Aug 17, 2004)

Hi

Just wanted to say a big congratulations to those with a  , well done hope you have a healthy pregnancy!

And those with a negative sending you a big  .  Don't know which group i am going to be in on the 18th, but my heart really goes out to you

Take care

Wendyxx


----------



## Smurfs (Oct 19, 2004)

CONGRAUTLATIONS WANDA AND HOPE2  

Great news girls and I am wishing lots of love and luck in your pregnancy, you must be over the moon     , take care both of you.

Sending a big hug to the girls with a BFN  

Love Shaz xxx


----------



## OJ (Mar 21, 2005)

Afternoon ladies,
I've had e/t today and due to test on the 18th - is that the same day as you Wendy?
Good luck to all in the July wait and my heart goes out to those who have had a BFN.

OJ
xxx


----------



## sambez (Jul 26, 2004)

well it looks like a bfn for us  my test was -ve but the sample i used was very very pale ie. not very concentrated.  Still need to do one on mon 1st thing in the morning but not holding out any hope of any change.  

thanks for the support 

love

Sam
xxxx


----------



## OJ (Mar 21, 2005)

Sam - When was your e/c, are you due to test yet?

OJ
xx


----------



## sambez (Jul 26, 2004)

ec 22nd june test on 11july day 18 so today is day 14




love

Sam
xx


----------



## OJ (Mar 21, 2005)

Sam,
Day 18 is a long time to wait for a test, I suppose each clinic varies and yours want to make absolutely sure.
I can understand your concern though, but wait for the 18th and the fat lady to sing.

Lots of  .

xxxx


----------



## marysol (Mar 21, 2005)

hi everyone,

CONGRATS to Wanda and Hope2, brilliant news, i'm so pleased for you both.  It's a pretty inspirational story Wanda and shows that we mustn't read into all our symptoms too much, yeah right!!!  Well done though, it's fantastic.

Mel and Ali, so sorry to hear your news, stay positive for the next go, whenever you decide that'll be.

Sam and Abby hang on in there, not long til were put out of our misery.  My test is on sat, and i'm bricking it!  I've had no symptoms as such for about a week, i feel pretty normal, so on one hand i'm thinking there's nothing going on down there and it's game over and on the other i'm thinking, maybe there's a chance.  I stupidly did a test on monday coz i was feeling low and it was -neg, i'm hoping that was too early to get a result, must wait til sat! 

Good luck to all of us testing soon,
Positive love to you all,
Marysol


----------



## daycj (May 11, 2004)

Hi girls.  Just to let you know that I tested yesterday and had a BFN.  My period still hasn't started properly and after Wanda's great new's I've insisted my hospital do a blood test on me.  I'm probably clutching at straws here but I'm struggling to accept.  

Bit fat congratulations to Wanda and Hope2.  Way to go girls.  Keep well for the next eight months.  

Miracles can happen...........

xxxx


----------



## Gab (May 9, 2005)

Hi to all, 
Well we are done for this cycle, got   yesterday.  Very disappointed as everything seemed to be going to plan and we had 2 grade 1's put back.  Oh well it was our first go and they said if we keep trying we have a good chance of success, so we will be back on the roller coaster in August, all being well.

Lots of hugs and sympathies to all those with  ,  .

Congrats to all those who have been successful, it gives the rest of us hope.

Gail


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi Guys 

Cant stop Shaking !!!!

We got a   

I cant believe it !!!! IM is over the moon and IF is in USA at moment but I have been told he too is over the moon !!!!

            

Thank you all for your support over the last few months !!

Tashja XX


----------



## sambez (Jul 26, 2004)

morning girls 

 is coming today i think, brown spotting turned to red last night and after the -ve yesterday i think i can safely say its over. cried so much last night blaming my stupid body for not working properly and wondering why everything was going ok till i got hold of them.  Bit more rational this morning and realise i did everything i could and there was probably something that went wrong while they were developing but it still hurts.  So much for pineapple lol.

Spotting overnight was brown again   but is a bit of both this morning so am expecting to come on any minute.

oh well hopefully will be able to go again as soon as clinic will let us, i think we will feel better knowing its not the end and we are getting back on the rollercoaster.  Still have to do my official test on mon morning and ring clinic but at least i will have dealt with the emotions by then and wont bawl down the phone.  There is one thing at least i am bang on 2 weeks from et if i come on today.


good luck to everyone still to test and congrats to all who had a dream come true.   to everyone who didn't this time around - we might be on the next 2ww together.

love

Sam

XXX


----------



## keza25 (May 19, 2005)

Hi,

Tested this morning got a    (I can't believe it)    
Cant get my hopes up 2 much as i have been spotting , then slightly some blood
Spoke to my clinic and they have told me to test again on Monday just in case it might be a bio chemical pregnancy. (the last 3 days have been the longest, now I have to wait another 3 days).

Congratulations to MrsG for your great news      


Sorry to hear your bad news Gail & Daycj      

Good Luck to everyone who is testing today & the next few days

Keza25 xxx


----------



## Wanda (Aug 5, 2004)

Hi Everyone


Great News  Tashja and Keza ...    .. Thats fantastic .. 

I am so sorry Daycj and Gail,  .. Please try and stay positive for the next cycle , I knwo its easier said than done  , you will get your dream one day .

Sam .. Hang on in there and dont give up hope ..It can happen .. My bleeding was very heavy and very red ( sorry if tmi ) and like you thought it was all over and cried and cried  .. Then we got a BFP on Wednesday .. Thinking of you and keeping everything crossed for your ' official ' test on Monday ... 
Rest as much as poss and put your feet up ...

Abby - How are you ?  Keep positive   

I would just like to say a big thank you for all of you on these boards for all your support over the past few months .  It has meant so much and has certainly 
kep me sane over the past few months with all the emotions that I am sure we have all felt at some time orthe other ..        , thats only a few of them !!

Keep positive everyone .. This was our first IVF and we did it .. You can too ...
      

Love
Wanda
x x x


----------



## sambez (Jul 26, 2004)

i would feel positive but we did a test yesterday afternoon and it was neg so i honestly don't think there is any hope at all.

Sam

xx


----------



## Milktray (Jun 12, 2005)

sambez, I really hope it does turn around for you.

Daycj, Gail  and all the other girls with a sad news I am really sorry to hear this, sending you a big   

Wanda , Keza, Tashja,  (and anyone else that I may have missed) brilliant news here's to a smooth next 8 months!

T x


----------



## sailorgirl (Feb 9, 2005)

Hi girls

Just wanted to say congratulations to everyone that has got a BFP and big hugs to the BFNs, I know how you feel.

Looks like we are going to have to change clinics as ours can not see us for a followup until Sep - and the earliest they say they could do another cycle is Nov - not really what I expect when I am paying for it.

Hope you are all well

Sal


----------



## Smurfs (Oct 19, 2004)

Hi Girls

Just wanted to say   to the girls with the     

Sending the girls a big hug   with the  

 to the girls who are due to test in the next few days

Take care 
Love Shaz xxx


----------



## 6898helen (Jun 28, 2005)

Hi everyone,

      Hope you are all staying as sane as possible and taking good care of yourselves. I'm feeling very normal at the moment just a little sore up top, the odd twinge/cramp and getting up once or twice in the night but that's it really. It's weird the way we analyse it all though, enough to drive us mad.

I'm back to work on monday and because i work for a government agency we're on alert after yesterday, what a horrendous waste of innocent life.

Better go and prep dinner,DH is home tonight after working away all week and his DS is coming to stay for the weekend-good lad though so no stress

Have a great weekend and  take care all

Helen x


----------



## Hope2 (Feb 22, 2005)

Hi girls,

Just wanted to say a huge CONGRATULATIONS to Tashja & Keza - what fantastic news!  Bet you are over the moon - so chuffed for you!

Sam- lets hope and pray its not over for you.   

So sorry to daycj and gail - love to you both at this awful time. xxx  

Good luck to everyone else who is testing soon.  Hope you're not going too insane.

Lots of love
Hope2
xxxxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Welcome Becca, Milktray, Dakin and OJ to the crazy world of the 2ww. Love and luck to you all 

Mel (sweetielol), Ali, daycj and Gail.....really so sorry for your news. Many hugs 

Sam ~ everything crossed for Monday.....i hope that it works out for you.

Wanda, Hope2 and Keza......Congratulations ladies, fab fab news. Enjoy every minute and be very happy and healthy 

Tashja......huge congratulations to you too.....bet IM is overjoyed. Take care and be happy and healthy too 

Loads of luck to everyone here especially those about to test,

Much love, Lizzy xxxx


----------



## JJR (Jan 18, 2005)

Hi all,

I'm back here after a MC 4 weeks ago this coming sunday. I was shocked that i O 11 days after the MC, well i am due to test on the 14th, so fingers crossed and good luck to you all.

Julie


----------



## kez23 (Jan 4, 2005)

Just wanted to send some   to those who got BFN

I am so sorry

Love Kez xx


----------



## kez23 (Jan 4, 2005)

I just wanted to say a huge congratulations to those who got a BFP

Well done and enjoy the next 8/9 months

Kez xxx


----------



## absfabs (Oct 17, 2004)

hi 
just to let you all know that i got a negative this morning so all over for me as suspected.

Abby


----------



## Smurfs (Oct 19, 2004)

Sending a   to the girls with a BFN.

So sorry, take care love Shaz xxx


----------



## ALEX4702 (Apr 25, 2005)

CONGRATULATIONS to Keza25 Wanda and Hope2 and MrsG and anyone else that got a BFP hope the following 8 months runs smoothly and all your dreams come true
Suzie and Aliday hope you are both ok 
Lizzy can you add a BFN for me but still not disheartened will be back next month
and for all those that got a -ve keep trying don't give up hope dreams do come true.
I am so glad that some of our 8th July buddies succeeded it wasn't looking promising with every ones symptoms etc etc well done!!!!
Wanda you must of had a crazy few days with thinking AF had arrived and still testing slight +ve but glad it turned good for you enjoy!!! take care
Paula


----------



## marysol (Mar 21, 2005)

Firstly, huge congrats to all of you who got a  , you must be thrilled.  

Unfortunately i got a   so am absolutely gutted   .As AF still hasn't arrived i thought there may be a chance but i've done 3 tests and they're all the same.

I know that there's nothing any of us could have done to change the outcome but you're always wondering aren't you, what did i eat, what did i do that was too strenuous etc etc.  I think i'll be back once the dusts settled.  Thanks to everyone during this 2ww, i relied on this site sooooo much.

Good luck to everyone else testing,

lots of love,
Marysol
xxxxxxx


----------



## pancake (Apr 22, 2003)

Hi

Congratulations to everyone who got a BFP - well done.

I am not due to test until Monday 11th, but I did a test this morning and it was negative. I did think af was on it's way on Thursday as I had a little bit of blood, but it hasn't turned up yet, so I am a bit confussed at the moment, although from the test this morning I am sure that it's all over. 

Feeling really down today and I have a wedding to go to later and that really doesn't help.

Heidi


----------



## Milktray (Jun 12, 2005)

heidi - I too am due to test on the 11th, and so depending on when you had your ET I think testing today may be too early?

for me today is only 10dpt and so Monday will be 12dpt.

Here's hoping that Monday brings better news.

T x


----------



## pancake (Apr 22, 2003)

Hi Milktray

I had my et on the 27th June so today is 12dpt. When I was pg last Dec I didn't test positive until 4 days past when af was due, although I did mc a week later.

Good luck to you for Monday.

Heidi
xxx


----------



## sambez (Jul 26, 2004)

to abby and louise


love

Sam
xx


----------



## DitzyDoo (May 23, 2004)

Hi Girls, is it ok if I join you.
This is my 4th time in here so fingers crossed for this one.

Sorry for all those with BFN, I know how it feels but you must keep positive for next time.

Congrats to all those with BFP's.  

Well we had a bit of a rough ride up to ET, I had 7 eggs, and only 2 fertilised, well you can imagine I had a few sleepless nights, I really though that the 2 wouldn't divide, but thankfully they did.
I had a Grade 1 4 cell, and a Grade 2 3 cell put back on Friday, so my test date is Friday 22nd.

I'm really hoping this is the one.

looking forward to getting to know you all, Take Care

Joe
xx


----------



## Beemer (Jul 1, 2005)

Hello everyone, just wanted to let you know Im PREGNANT!!!!! 5 years later and were finally here!!! We know its early days and are being very sensible about everything but I can finally say that Im pregnant!!!

I did 2 tests this morning and they had a very faint blue line, so we didnt get our hopes up too much, so at 10am we went out and got a clear blue which showed a strong positive result within 5 seconds!!!

Rang my doctor at home to tell him but he's out.  ive got no cyclogest left, hope 1 days doesnt make a difference as can get some more tomorrow.

Good luck to everyone who is still to test, I know exactly what you are going through - no sleep whatsoever last night!!!

Take care!!

Kerri xxx


----------



## Clare1 (Apr 16, 2004)

Hi,
Had ET on Weds, so on day 4 of 2ww now.  32nd birthday yesterday, so hoping for a nice belated birthday pressie on 18th July - test day.
Feel really crappy - got pains from EC still, and (TMI ALERT!) got pains from constipation - had this since EC too.  Haven't slept well since last weekend.  Here's hoping I'll get a full night tonight!

Good wishes to everyone,

Night.

Clare x


----------



## librarychick (Jan 18, 2005)

Hi girls

Well, I did the test on Saturday and got  ! We were so excited and thankful. I'll head into the clinic today to get the blood test and find out what happens next. 

Congrats to all the others who had a great month. Sending big hugs and lots of thoughts to those who didn't.

love
Linda


----------



## Smurfs (Oct 19, 2004)

Congratulations Linda on your BFP.

Take care and enjoy

Love Shaz xxx


----------



## sambez (Jul 26, 2004)

Hi there girls

congrats to linda and kerri for their  

I did my "official" test this morning and as suspected it was a  .

so need to find out when we can go again but we will be back.

love

Sam

xx


----------



## keza25 (May 19, 2005)

Hi ,


Congratulations to Linda for your    (great news,looks like 8th July testing buddies didn't do too bad in the end)

Sorry to hear you bad news Sam    


I tested on Friday and got a positive but still bleeding quite abit, clinic told me to test again today as i might have miscarried but still got a strong positive.
(still bleeding quite a bit ) 
Does anybody know anyone that is still bleeding once got a positive? I'm on my 6th day of bleeding!

I'm going out my mind and know i have to wait till 22nd July for my first scan.
When i spoke to the clinic just now they have said i could still miscarry or could be pregnant with twins & lost one.
I feels so low at the moment that i don't know what to do with myself (sorry for going on )

keza25


----------



## Wanda (Aug 5, 2004)

Hi Girlies

Oh Abby, Sam and Marysol I am so sorry for you all  ..      ..   Please take car of your selves and sont let this beat you .. I truly hope to see you all on these boards again ..

Congratulation to all that got positive results ..    ...

Love
wanda
x x


----------



## DitzyDoo (May 23, 2004)

Hi Kerrie & Linda congrats to your both  

Sam so sorry and big hugs to you.

Keza, I'd ask to go to the Early Pregnacy Unit at your local hospital, they can do an internal scan to see whats happening, I think you can even see the heartbeat at 5 weeks.
It will put your mind at rest.
Hope the bleeding stops.
Take care
Joe
xx


----------



## karen u (May 19, 2002)

Keza

I had bleeding on my 4th try, it wasnt very heavy at first, but i did have days when it was. I had a bad bleed at around 8 weeks and a really bad one at 12 weeks, they said i was prob having a mc. After a stay in hospital and a scan they said baby was fine...he will be 2 on the 4th aug.

Some people are just 'bleeders' and it sounds like you are, you have after all got a strong +ive test result

All the bes

Karen


----------



## keza25 (May 19, 2005)

Thanks for your advice Jo & Karen.

I really don't know what I  would do with out this website, it has kept me sane over the last 4 weeks to know that people are going through the same things as me.    


Many thanks

Keza25


----------



## fiwi (Apr 18, 2005)

Hi Keza, Joe71 is right, you should have a scan, you can go to A&E and they  see you very quickly because if it is a m/c or an extra uterine pregnancy it should be treated asap . 
However I bled several times during my pregnancy and it ended up with a beautiful baby boy!! I found out at about 12wks that I had a heart shape womb, which is not uncommon and might have been causing the bleeding. So fingers cross and it will be ok


----------



## fiwi (Apr 18, 2005)

Lizzy,
can you add me to your list,  am testing on 19 July.
Thanks


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

New home this way........

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,32666.0.html


----------

